# Some shots of my Catfish, Loaches, Eels, Algae eaters...



## AQUASAUR

Here are ones of my Catfish Dancers...very faster and dynamic swimmers...
but I have a luck to get some snapshots...and even a smile of one of them 

*Pimelodus Pictus*


----------



## willmaddoxUK

arnt they nice  great pics


----------



## S&amp;T

excellent pictures, good looking fish


----------



## GazB

Stunning pics of stunning fish! Love these guys!


----------



## Bachachi

Your pictures are always amazing!!!


----------



## gtphale

Just WOW


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

So, here is one more artistic pose of These Fellows, dancing in the shadows...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more Beautiful Dancer...

*Botia kubotai (Botia 'Angelicus')*


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, let see...would you guess - Who is that *"Heavy-metal" Algae eater Guy!? *


----------



## MattyP

our pictures are insane quality!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## MattyP

YOUR*


----------



## joeshmoe

sweet


----------



## melpi65

Amazing pics, great techinic, bye!


----------



## jfly

lol is youre avatar a lionfish?? *** been converted to salt lately myself!!! I LOVE my cichlids, but alas just got boring ie. inverts, corals, and the likes.. either way nice pics!!


----------



## AF_medic

Is that an Oto?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, actually...this Fellow(Otocinclus) is around 2 cm. long...










...but coming closer with the macro lens, you can see how the details of its pattern are very impressive and unique!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are some new Fellows in my Gobby Collection lately:

*Peacock goby - Tateurndina ocellicauda*


----------



## Fogelhund

Great pictures, nice quality.


----------



## Husnain

Awesome pics of beautiful fish... :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is my Handsome male Peacock goby:


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, let see will somebody guess: Who is this *"Aquasaur"?*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, obviously, it was a hard guessing... 
Here is that unique prehistoric Creature:

*Panaque Nigrolineatus-Royal Pleco*



















And here are three more typical macro fragments about:




























BTW, some of these Panaque's shots of mine you can see published in the last *November' 2011 issue of TFH Magazine.*


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *AQUASAUR*,

Those are some amazing images of your Royal Pleco; thank you for sharing. I would have loved to take a guess at it; to bad I missed the previous post.

Does the royal pleco eat a lot of algae on the glass/decorations? Or mostly wait to be fed and chew on bog wood?

Again, thank you for sharing you great photographs.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## AQUASAUR

mlancaster said:


> Hi *AQUASAUR*,
> Does the royal pleco eat a lot of algae on the glass/decorations? Or mostly wait to be fed and chew on bog wood?
> Matt


Yeah, usually the other big Cichlids in the same tank don't let him to enjoy so free at the feeding time...so, he did a nice job cleaning the tank interior!


----------



## jnick

From one photographer to another - WOW. Very nice shots and very nice fish! Just curious...what kind of lighting setup are you using?


----------



## des

*AQUASAUR* What lighting equipment do you use? Love those pictures.


----------



## Ichigo

Great pictures! But those detailed parts on the pleco's skin gives me goosebumps!


----------



## swizzer

Wow! That's really great. That made me interest to buy aquarium and fish. So great.


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with a shot of today:

Peacock goby-Tateurndina ocellicauda


----------



## AQUASAUR

*In the spirit of Helloween...*


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Tateurndina ocellicauda - macro fragments:*


----------

